# Amount in 1099-MISC is also included in 1099-K - Report only one?



## SanDiegoSurfer (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi everyone, I received a 1099-K and a 1099-MISC from Rasier for uber. The 1099-MISC has my $961 incentive bonus that I received in May 2016, but the thing is, this amount is also part of the total sum for that month (and gross amount) on the 1099-K. This isn't normal, right? If it is, do I report both, but then report fees+bonus in my expenses to even it out again?? Doesn't sound right...

Thanks in advance for any help here! I hope no one else has seen the same thing, which means its a mistake and I'll just get it corrected.


----------

